# GA-P35DS3R (Rev. 2.1) overclocking advise



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

Hello All, 

i am kind of newbe to OC inspite some reading done on this.
so feel free to flame but pls also advise a sollution or advise.

i have purchased some time ago a P35DS3R mobo together with a kentsfieled G0 Q6600 cpu. the initial ram was 2X1GB OCZ platinums DDR2 800Mhz and now i have installed another 2X1GB OCZ Reapers 1066Mhz. pls see the attached cpuz screens.
















to reach some better preformance i have set the multiplier as 7 over 400Mhz fsb (2.8Ghz) that gives the Rated 1600Mhz FSB wanted and the RAM speed set to 800 @ddr2 so it gives me a 1:1 FSBRAM @ 5:5:5:18 cycling.

the Passmark test gives a poor 1045 score so i was wondering weather something better could be achived. 

i am thinking on DDR3 Modules but i saw that the mobo designed as a ddr2 platform inspite that it has 2 ddr3 slots.
if somebody has tried 2X4GB DDR3 set on this mobo pls advise about possible speed options that would work synchroniously with the 1600 Rated FSB of the nb.
i currently have W7 X86 so i see only 3.2GB ram but already decided to upgrade to a 64bit vesrion
.
Pls advise what possibilties i have with this configuration


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your board does not support DDR3 memory. 

Also, though I'm not certain of the fact, since it only supports up to 8GB of DDR2 in four slots I would wager it does not supprt 4GB modules either.

This information and more is available on the Gigabyte support page


----------



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

Gcavan, thnx for the quick reply.

i actually couldnt find any mentioning of the ddr3 in the Gigabyte site.

but pls take a look at this thread : 
GA-EP35-DS3R - Accidentally Ordered 8GB DDR3 - Memory - Motherboards-Memory
lloks like it would work...??

anyhow what will be your suggestion for OC with my active configuration? 

thnx a lot


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

upgrading to 64 bit windows wont help you infact it will make things harder for you. You dont have to neccesarily change the clock speed to overclock in 90% of the time all you have to do is change the FSB setting and the odd voltage.

please post your full specs including make and model of psu and cooler. THe psu is very important in overclocking.


----------



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

this is the full show: 

CPU: Q6600 cooled with intel stock 
Fans: 3X12" + 1X6"
mobo: P35C-DS3R rev2.1
PSU: EZCOOL real 550W
ram:
2x1GB OCZ PC2-5300 model OCZ2RPR10661G
2X1GB OCZ PC2-6400 model OCZ2P8001G
OS: Win 7 32Bit
GPU : Nvidia GeForce 8500GT

thnx


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

two problems spotted from your spec.

First your power supply is a rubbish make

Second running two different speeds of ram will cause the system to deafult to the slowest speed ram and running two different speeds can cause problems.


----------



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

OK i see, 
now i was wondering about DDR3 modules perhaps 2X4GB
what is your suggestion for best performace with the current set?
and what would you suggest in case of 2X4 DDR3 new models?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

PC2 is not ddr3 its ddr2 your board does not support ddr3. There is no need for more than 4GB RAM unless you are into heavy video editing and photoshop no game can currently use more than 3GB RAM. 2x2 GB is better.

You should be running a good quality power supply such as the corsair 650TX especially if you are going to overclock.


----------



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

hi,

not video editing but very large amount of open windows such as IE's and office also media play&view so the ram pretty much sucked up.

also i dont want windows to manage a large swap and would prefer that all memory consume would be through the RAM.

anyhow i would like to OC my configuration before buying new components and appericiate a good suggestion with the current configuration.

thnx in advance


----------



## ItsikT (May 12, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> You should be running a good quality power supply such as the corsair 650TX especially if you are going to overclock.



actualy i made some power consuming assesment and this EZcool PSU, who is pretty rubish) wont bother really , even if i over OC a little more then my expectations from this conf.

so untill my new rig i wil stay with this one.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well the proper way to overclock is to do the following

First switch of C1E or any setting that saves the power of the cpu
second up the FSB by 10MHz
Save & reboot

If you get into windows and everything is ok Up the FSB again save anf reboot.

Monitor the temps with real temp or hardware monitor

Once you have upped the FSB by 60MHz stress test with OCCT for 1 hour whilst monitoring the temps if everything is ok repeat the process.

If you get a BSOD whilst booting into windows then you either change the vcore voltage or you back the overclock off.

Make sure you ram does not go over its rated speed when you up the FSB and make sure you set the ram voltage to its recommended voltage.

There is no need to change the clock speed but it can help.

Basically overclocking is all about experiemnting someone with the same exact set up as you could get a higher overclock than you because not all CPUs are created equal.


----------

